# Best Wind Indicator



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

That I've ever found is Milkweed seeds. They can show you exactly what the wind is doing. They can show you thermals and any back drafts, I've had them go away from me then come back. They just float in the air, unlike powder which is heavy and just falls to the ground. Now is the time of year to collect a few pods.


----------



## Gillion (May 1, 2018)

lawrence1 said:


> That I've ever found is Milkweed seeds. They can show you exactly what the wind is doing. They can show you thermals and any back drafts, I've had them go away from me then come back. They just float in the air, unlike powder which is heavy and just falls to the ground. Now is the time of year to collect a few pods.
> View attachment 275697


Gonna be a jerk and say lick ur fingers stick them in ur u hew....but u do have something going with the milkweed..........corn silt or anything works I like the milkweed for monarchs if I guy can find some.......... good luck!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I completely and totally agree! Think the wind blows in one direction? Think again! 

Here's a tip for those who want to try it. Find a milkweed seed pod and put it in a paper bag. Don't use plastic, it will sweat! Close the top and set aside. After a while you'll have a bag of fluffy, white wind indicators. 

I have noticed that I don't find milkweed like I used to as a kid. Seemed it was everywhere back then, not so much now.


----------



## Gillion (May 1, 2018)

Farmers go out of the way to kill milkkweed! I leave them grow in township side diches and they get sprayed! 100 percent of the time......


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL
No one goes out of their way to spray milkweed. Its just another weed. I have so much of that stuff I get tired of looking at it.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I generally just light a Pall Mall.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

That's real funny Shaun!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Kenlow1 said:


> That's real funny Shaun!


i pul nylon stringe 8" long from bag material and tie to bow or shotgun,it show me what the wind is doing.


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

I hear way too many people that use the Marlboro method. I had neighbor that bow hunted for a long time and I always seen him smoking as he walked into the woods and thought there is no way any deer in it's right mind is gonna go near him. He usually killed a good buck and 2 or 3 does a year.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I'e had many deer within 5 yards with a smoke hanging out of my mouth


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Thin piece of thread about 4in long with a small feather on the end. Put that on my bow and shows wind, back drafts and don't have to move to check the wind direction. And I mean just a small piece of feather. Less than a inch long.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> I completely and totally agree! Think the wind blows in one direction? Think again!
> 
> Here's a tip for those who want to try it. Find a milkweed seed pod and put it in a paper bag. Don't use plastic, it will sweat! Close the top and set aside. After a while you'll have a bag of fluffy, white wind indicators.
> 
> I have noticed that I don't find milkweed like I used to as a kid. Seemed it was everywhere back then, not so much now.


I have problems with milkweeds . They are growing in all of my flower beds and have taken over my daylillie bed. PITA


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I rubber band a cotton ball to my bow and peel off small strands and let them go.


----------

